
CloudFlare Makes IPv6 Free and Easy - eastdakota
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/09/27/cloudflares-2-click-solution-makes-your-website-ipv6-compatible-for-free/
======
dsl
I love CloudFlare. They are the next big thing in infrastructure.

